# Alice zensur

## colonostomy

Hallo allerseits, ich bin neu hier und hab mal so gar keine erfahrung with linux und co. Mein ISP (alice) hat wohl entscheiden, dass zshare und andere seiten (inklusive "erwachsenen" seiten ;P )nicht für mich geeignet sind, und ich würde da gern etwas gegen tun. ich hab mir erstmal OpenDNS zugelet, aber das is SEHR langsam. jemand hat mir geraten, i solle gentoo installieren. nun weiss ich aber rein gar nichts darüber und hab schon mit windows XP so meine probleme <.<'

erschwerend komm hinzu, dass ich sehr schwer von begriff bin was computer sachen angeht.

isp wechsel kommt erstmal nicht infrage, deswegen is gentoo so ziemlich die letzte rettung. ist da überhaupt was dran? kann ich mit gentoo den block umgehen?

vielen dank im voraus

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kann es sein, dass du uns hier verarschen willst? Erstes Posting. Wenn du nicht auf irgendwelche Seiten kommst, dann hat das nichts mit dem BS zu tun. Und ansonsten, wenn du schwer von Begriff bist, dann bist du hier komplett falsch.

Sorry, aber ich bin schon etwas länger in der Branche, und das sich jemand selber freiwillig als unterbelichtet bezeichnet, das ist mir noch nicht unter gekommen. Es gibt eine Lösung für alle deine Probleme, wenn sie denn tatsächlich existieren sollten. Aber das ist nicht Gentoo.

P.S.: Es gibt in Deutschland immer noch Groß/Kleinschreibung. Sich daran zu halten hilft enorm, wenn man Ernst genommen werden will. Was für einen Tarif hast du denn und was für einen Router? Kann es sein, dass deine Eltern einen Kinderschutzfilter installiert haben? Gib doch mal die genauen URLs der Seiten, auf die du nicht kommst. Dein Pech, ich arbeite für Alice...Last edited by Klaus Meier on Fri May 07, 2010 2:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Wie wird das den geblockt? Gehst du auf eine Seite und der Internetexplorer macht es dann nicht oder wie passiert das.

http://wiki.ak-zensur.de/index.php/Unzensierte_DNS_Server

Da hast du genug DNS Server auf denen nichts zensiert wird. Einfach eintragen und gut ist. Wie du den in Windows einträgst, musst du googleln.

Sebastian

----------

## colonostomy

vielen danke sebastian, du hast mir sehr geholfen.

und klaus, wenn du es ersthaft nötig hast, so mit mir zu reden, dann tust du mir leid.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *colonostomy wrote:*   

> vielen danke sebastian, du hast mir sehr geholfen.
> 
> und klaus, wenn du es ersthaft nötig hast, so mit mir zu reden, dann tust du mir leid.

 

Was hat ein unzensierter DNS Server mit dem BS zu tun?

----------

## colonostomy

du arbeitest für alice? kein wunder dass dein benehmen fürn arsch ist.

ach ja, die links

4chan.org

zshare.net

die beiden reichen fürs erste. und jetzt sag du mir dass alice nicht freiwilling internet seiten zensiert.

----------

## Necoro

 *colonostomy wrote:*   

> du arbeitest für alice? kein wunder dass dein benehmen fürn arsch ist.

 

Keine Anfeindungen bitte. - Und ansonsten: Dein Eingangsposting zeigt, dass du dich vorher nicht einmal im mindestens darüber informiert hast, was Gentoo ist (zB via Wikipedia), und dass es keinen Zusammenhang zu deinem DNS-Problem gibt (ob jetzt via Alice direkt oder via Kinderschutzfilter im Router).

----------

## colonostomy

hey, ich hab nicht den harten markiert. 

ich habe lediglich einen rat befolgt, und mich drüber informiert ob das überhaupt irgendwas bringen würde.

wenns euch nicht passt, könnt ihr mich gerne mal kreuzweise

schönen tag noch

----------

## Necoro

 *colonostomy wrote:*   

> hey, ich hab nicht den harten markiert. 
> 
> ich habe lediglich einen rat befolgt, und mich drüber informiert ob das überhaupt irgendwas bringen würde.

 

Du hast dich halt nicht selber informiert:

Ein Vergleich: Du bekommst ein Knöllchen wegen Falschparken -- willst, dass es in Zukunft nicht mehr vorkommt. Ein Freund empfiehlt dir darauf hin, dass du dir doch eine Lachgaseinspritzung in dein Auto einbauen solltest. Mit dieser Einsicht wendest du dich an ein Tunerforum und schilderst dieses Problem -- mit dem Zusatz, dass du schon mit dem Ölwechsel überfordert bist. ... Da muss man sich doch über die Reaktionen nicht wundern.

 *Quote:*   

> wenns euch nicht passt, könnt ihr mich gerne mal kreuzweise

 

*seufz* ... 14-Jährige haben auf Erwachsenenseiten eh nix verloren

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *colonostomy wrote:*   

> du arbeitest für alice? kein wunder dass dein benehmen fürn arsch ist.
> 
> ach ja, die links
> 
> 4chan.org
> ...

 

Tja, ist leider nicht mein Unternehmen. Oder zum Glück? Und, jetzt hast du die DNS-Server, damit klappt es?

----------

## colonostomy

Ach je, wie verwerflich meine Unwissenheit doch ist!   :Sad: 

dns hatte ich schon vorher, die waren nur sehr langsam. ich hab mich jetzt drum gekümmert.

ihr könnt mich mal lol

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *colonostomy wrote:*   

> wenns euch nicht passt, könnt ihr mich gerne mal kreuzweise
> 
> schönen tag noch

 

Dein Wunsch ist uns Befehl.

P.S.: Hast du dich schon mal gefragt, warum es so viele unbesetzte Lehrstellen gibt?

----------

## Necoro

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> P.S.: Hast du dich schon mal gefragt, warum es so viele unbesetzte Lehrstellen gibt?

 

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  *hrhr*

----------

## sprittwicht

 *colonostomy wrote:*   

> 4chan.org
> 
> zshare.net
> 
> die beiden reichen fürs erste. und jetzt sag du mir dass alice nicht freiwilling internet seiten zensiert.

 

Also bei mir laufen die. Alice mit Alice-Nameservern.

Sicher dass dir dein Vormund keinen Peter-Huth-Mail-Terror-Anti-Bombenbauanleitung-Blocker installiert hat?

----------

## Evildad

Haha jetzt hatte ich heute doch noch nen Lacher   :Very Happy: 

Dankeschön.

@Mods: Kann das mal einer verschieben, closen, löschen oder was auch immer...

----------

## schachti

Leute, kommt mal langsam wieder runter - es ist Freitag Abend, da kann man besseres tun als sich hier im Forum gegenseitig zu bepöbeln.   :Wink: 

Und BTT: Ich bin auch Alice-Kunde und hatte noch nie das Problem, dass irgendwelche Seiten/Server/whatever geblockt worden wären.

----------

## r3tep

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der Bubi wie vermutet irgend einen von seinen Eltern installierten Filter im Netzwerk hat, er diesen selber irgendwo irgenwie installiert hat oder sein Netzwerk anderweitig kompromitiert wurde.

----------

## kriz

Oo

----------

## slick

Um mal fachlich zu bleiben, irgendwann die letzten Tage hatte die T-Com mal Probleme mit dem Routing nach Übersee. Da ging so einiges nicht. Vielleicht hat es Alice irgendwie tangiert und daher diese Mutmaßung.

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

Und locked - liebe Leute euer Benehmen war schon mal besser (wer gemeint ist darf sich jeder selbst überlegen!).

----------

